# exercise and the dreaded 2ww



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Just wondering, has anyone read any research about exercise and the 2ww. I run 5k 4-5 times a week and wondering if I shouldn't be running in my 2ww every month.. or infact around ovulation? It stops me going mad, but if it's also stopping (or reducing my chances at any rate) of getting our BFP then I'd rather go slightly loopy  

Ta
D


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

I would really consider stopping this while you are cycling and definitely during the 2ww.

There is evidence that success rates are lower for people who do excessive excercise and the advice is to stick only to gently excercise like walking and swimming (but no swimming during the 2ww note).

Here is a link:-

http://www.ivf.net/ivf/strenuous-exercise-may-affect-ivf-outcomes-o2285.html

Daisy
x
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Daisy,

thanks for the link, that's actually quite scary! We haven't got to the treatment stage yet, still ttc naturally while on the waiting list, defintately looks like if we ever get that far I'll have to find something else to take out my frustrations on! 

d


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi duckybun,

I think the findings still stand for those ttc naturally.  While it is really important to maintain good health (inc. little alcohol, no smoking, no NSAIDS etc etc) and excercise while ttc, overdoing it is still considered not that great while ttc naturally. 

You may want to consider gentler excercise while ttc now?  Also, I would take the opportunity now to check with the GP/clinic whether all is ok (if you haven't done so) e.g. DH sperm, karyotype for both, your thyroid, uterine health, ovulation ok, FSH, E2, LH, any autoimmun issues or clotting issues or infection for you or DH?

All of the above affect fertility and it is always good to eliminate common causes of failure.  GP will run many of the basics above.

Also check DH not over exercising etc as it also affects sperm adversely as well as things like stress, laptops, heat, infection, illness etc etc!!

Sorry for the list but it never harms to eliminate any potential obstacles for success.

Wishing you success very soon,
Daisy
xxx

All


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi, from most things ive read it's fine to continue as normal during 2ww. Running wont be too bad, I'd be avoiding more dangerous stuff like skydiving etc.   I've read that the advice can be different if you are having ivf but if you are ttc naturally the advice is generally to continue as normal. For example, I never run anywhere so suddenly running 5k would not be a good idea but as its the norm for you it will be fine. Just obviously don't decide tomorrow that instead of 5k you need to run 20k a day fr tomorrow!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

If is any help, during my ICSI treatment I was told to take regular gentle exercise 'walking' was suggested... one thing I was advised against was weight lifting - and anything that puts any strain on your core.

Wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------

